# Avery label 8164



## geek (Dec 17, 2012)

Quick question, I think there's a plain paper and vinyl type of this label, wondering if anyone used the vinyl type so the print does not run off if label gets a bit wet for whatever reason.


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Dec 18, 2012)

I've only used the paper version. A quick light coat of clear laquer and I have had problems with ink running.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Dec 18, 2012)

spray can or what? I've ben thinking about using Hairspray as I've heard that works too



roadwarriorsvt said:


> I've only used the paper version. A quick light coat of clear laquer and I have had problems with ink running.


----------



## harleydmn (Dec 18, 2012)

I must have the vinyl type, a pain in the a** to get off when cleaning the bottles.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Dec 18, 2012)

Funny, I tried the "Removable" type and after they've been on the bottle a while they were harder to get off then the normal one too!!



harleydmn said:


> I must have the vinyl type, a pain in the a** to get off when cleaning the bottles.


----------



## Tom_S (Dec 18, 2012)

I've used the vinyl type, and the color will rub off just a little bit if the label gets wet, but won't totally run like the paper labels. They peel off in one piece usually, and the glue that's left behind will clean up with a bit of soapy water.


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Dec 21, 2012)

shoebiedoo said:


> spray can or what? I've ben thinking about using Hairspray as I've heard that works too


 

Yep, spray can. Rustoleum, Krylon, etc. I prefer a satin finish myself.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Dec 22, 2012)

Krylon acrylic clear spray...


----------

